# Problème modification icons.



## itako (28 Décembre 2009)

Je me suis mi en tête l'idée de customiser un peu mon desktop actuel, j'ai donc commencé a vouloir modifier mes icons en faisant ctrl+i sur des icons récupéré sur le net pour ensuite le copier sur l'icon de mon DD par exemple, 

Mais que ça soit un .png, un .icns ou tout autre format impossible d'avoir l'aperçu de mon icon pour le copier :







J'ai ensuite essayé de modifier mes icons avec candybar, et là je tombe sur le même problème.

Une solution ?!
Merci !


----------



## VLF (29 Décembre 2009)

Ouvres ton icone dans Aperçu. Puis &#63743; + A pour la sélectionner, et &#63743; + C pour la copier.
Enfin, tu fais la manip' habituelle, c'est-à-dire un &#63743; + I sur le fichier/dossier à customiser et &#63743; + V sur l'icône (préalablement sélectionnée)


----------



## itako (29 Décembre 2009)

aaa merci, j'ai cru dans un premier temps que tu me proposé la manipulation habituel, effectivement ça marche.


----------



## AnnC21 (30 Décembre 2009)

Je profite du sujet avec un problème légèrement différent...

J'ai beau faire cmd C sur l'icone qui va remplacer puis cmd V sur l'icone à remplacer (dans les infos, l'aperçu en haut à gauche, comme ci dessus sauf que je le vois bien), ça ne me fait rien :mouais:

Aurais raté une étape cruciale ? :rateau: (je sens un truc bête type "valider" ou je ne sais quoi, mais bon, pas réussi jusqu'ici...)

Ce soir j'essaie la solution là, sait on jamais...


----------



## wath68 (30 Décembre 2009)

Depuis Snow Leopard la manipulation pour les icônes des applications Apple a un peu changée, il faut fouiller dans les resources. Il y a un sujet là-dessus, qui doit se trouver dans les premières pages.


----------



## VLF (31 Décembre 2009)

AnnC21 a dit:


> J'ai beau faire cmd C sur l'icone qui va remplacer puis cmd V sur l'icone à remplacer (dans les infos, l'aperçu en haut à gauche, comme ci dessus sauf que je le vois bien), ça ne me fait rien :mouais:


On reprend les étapes : 
-> Ouvres ton icone (le fichier représentant l'icone que tu veux utiliser) dans Aperçu.
-> Puis &#63743; + A pour la sélectionner (des pointillés apparaissent tout autour), et &#63743; + C pour la copier (on est toujours dans Aperçu jusqu'à présent)
-> Enfin, dans le Finder, tu sélectionnes le fichier/dossier pour lequel tu veux changer l'icone, et tu lis les informations, c'est-à-dire &#63743; + I.
-> Et, dans la fenêtre qui apparait, tu mets en surbrillance l'icone en haut à gauche (en cliquant dessus tout simplement), et tu fais &#63743; + V pour appliquer l'icone que tu as copier à partir d'Aperçu.
-> Tu peux alors quitter Aperçu si ce n'est déjà fais, et tu as une belle icone sur ton fichier/dossier.


----------



## AnnC21 (1 Janvier 2010)

Merci mais ça je le faisais déjà 

J'ai trouvé le soucis, c'est effectivement une histoire de permissions, alors pour les autres qui pourraient avoir le pb, il faut tout simplement cliquer sur "permissions" tout en bas de la fenêtre d'information, débloquer le petit cadenas en cliquant dessus, modifier les permissions (je permettais "lecture et écriture" à tout mais si ça se trouve ça marche en en modifiant juste un... ça demande le mdp administrateur), faire la manipulation puis remettre les permissions dans leur position initiale avant de reverouiller...


----------

